# Salt prices for the 2011/ 2012 season?



## crazyskier537 (Dec 31, 2010)

Well, it's going to be that time of the year again pretty soon. I'm already on the lookout for bagged salt, so I was just wondering what the projected price for a pallet is. Just making sure, so I don't overpay...


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

I use bulk. It only went up by $1 a ton compared to last year.... gotta imagine bagged will be pretty close to last year also.....


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

Pretty much staid the same for us.


----------



## alsam116 (Jan 10, 2009)

bout the same here too.. $about 80/ton delivered


----------



## iceman1 (Aug 10, 2011)

alsam116 I can help you on price. I deliver to your area. call me 513-678-1597 and I will get you a rate


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

$51/ton delivered


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

^^^

LOL, make sure it's _salt._


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

It is....we used it last year....only complaint is kernel size is a little small, but obviously adjustments can be made for that.


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

In that case, buy it all and make money.


----------



## tbone3 (Aug 21, 2011)

What were the prices for a Pallet of bagged salt last year? Sorry this is my first year plowing!


Thanks


----------



## wseal (Oct 22, 2008)

Salt is $51 per ton picked up at the mine in detroit, $64 delivered to us.


----------



## mikeplowman (Jul 20, 2011)

$75/ton delivered by me


----------



## Fourbycb (Feb 12, 2009)

How about eastern Iowa anybody out there got some rates for here. I know last year my supplier was around 135.00 per ton and I think that was way over priced I managed to get by with not getting much.


----------



## wseal (Oct 22, 2008)

that seems high


----------



## jdilliplane1 (Dec 11, 2010)

pallet price was 240 for 49 bags 50lb each here in Philadelphia last season


----------



## wseal (Oct 22, 2008)

about the same in michigan


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

jdilliplane1;1301568 said:


> pallet price was 240 for 49 bags 50lb each here in Philadelphia last season


$240/pallet or $2.40/bag?


----------



## Fourbycb (Feb 12, 2009)

pallet price here was 355.00 to 425.00 per pallet depending on your quality of Salt if it was pretreated or not for 49 bags @ 50 pounders


----------



## pvtben121 (Aug 22, 2010)

$83 per ton delivered


----------



## mvhauler (Jan 26, 2009)

$60 a ton delivered.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

68.50 picked up at gateway terminal New Haven Ct.Same price as last year.


----------



## kuhndogg (Mar 3, 2009)

Lonae29, where are you getting it for $51 per ton at? Would like to get some.


----------



## grsp (Oct 19, 2008)

mikeplowman can you deliver salt for $75 a ton. I'm in northwest indiana, and i need around 500 ton


----------



## MattsPlowingWI (Jul 18, 2011)

$80/ton and we had a guy here in WI with left over from 2009 MegaMelt (fine crushed rock salt) for $190 a pallet, otherwise all the distributers had was SafeStep (not as fine crushed rock salt as MegaMelt) for $225 per pallet min 1 truck load (18 pallets)


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

Sorry kuhn, not at liberty to share, if you try hard enough you can find it


----------



## dguardo (Oct 26, 2010)

Anyone in Ohio get prices on bulk salt this year? Suppliers are telling me they can't say for sure yet.


----------



## ace1984 (May 24, 2011)

$80 delivered...ussmileyflag


----------



## 07F-250V10 (Jul 18, 2011)

So $5 per bag of 65 lbs bags is a fair price?


----------



## Rob From APE (Jan 7, 2010)

Bagged salt 50lbs bag = $4.00 per bag. 49 bags per pallet. Better pricing if buying truckload.
Rob Johnson
Sales Manager 
Arlington Power Equipment 
Palatine IL
847.241.1530 Ext 104


----------



## ADBsnowremoval (Aug 16, 2009)

Rob, I sent you a pm looking for bulk prices. I am also interested in a price for the snow-ex tailgate spreader.


----------



## Rob From APE (Jan 7, 2010)

ADBsnowremoval;1319645 said:


> Rob, I sent you a pm looking for bulk prices. I am also interested in a price for the snow-ex tailgate spreader.


Just sent quote. Let me know which model tailgate you are looking for.


----------



## ss502gmc (Sep 12, 2008)

Anyone have an idea on bulk salt prices in Massachusetts? Last season I was getting it for $67/ton picked up. Just trying to get my pricing together asap!


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

Rob From APE;1319636 said:


> Bagged salt 50lbs bag = $4.00 per bag. 49 bags per pallet. Better pricing if buying truckload.
> Rob Johnson
> Sales Manager
> Arlington Power Equipment
> ...


Is that price firm all season?


----------



## Rob From APE (Jan 7, 2010)

That is our pre-season price. If anyone orders it from me mention PLOWSITE and I will honor that price for you all season long. That $4.00 price is picked up from our location here in Palatine. If ordering before Oct 31 by the truck load....18 pallets of 49 $3.60 per bag...includes delivery to Chicagoland area.


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

69 per ton delivered (22ton loads) Kurtz bros-what we went with this year. no need to pre-order and the price is good all season.

last year we got it from indy equip, picked up at 62 per ton.

this year:
Indy equip had it at 70 per ton (over 50 tons) if you pre-ordered 
Abraxxus had it at 61 per ton if you pre-ordered


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 8, 2008)

Wow, bagged salt prices seem high for you guys. Last year we paid around $3.70/bag delivered with 18pallet minimum. Ran low and ended up with another 8pallets from John Deere Landscapes at $3.90/bag, great stuff. 

This year I'm at $3.75/bag on 18pallet minimums. JDL went up to $4.20 per bag on single pallets...cheaper by 18pallet orders.


----------



## Snowman7 (Sep 24, 2009)

$75 Delivered....


----------



## ukcats (Sep 24, 2009)

I just purchased wizard blizzard ice melt for 4.20 a bag. thats picked up in Phily.


----------



## Arloslawn (Aug 9, 2009)

Any shoot me some prices for a truckload of bagged salt, I'm in northwest indiana.

Thanks


----------



## SNOMACHINE (Dec 2, 2009)

pvtben121;1307448 said:


> $83 per ton delivered


I was quoted 73.50 per ton delivered to columbus from WGS


----------



## iceman1 (Aug 10, 2011)

I can get you in Indiana bag salt for $4.10 a bag delivered for full truck load. Please let me know if interested. Thanks, Chad Oberson [email protected]


----------



## EquityGreen (Jan 15, 2011)

Any cheaper bagged prices in south Dakota? Cheapest I can get it for is 7.00 per bag.


----------



## Advantage (Nov 7, 2007)

EquityGreen;1326643 said:


> Any cheaper bagged prices in south Dakota? Cheapest I can get it for is 7.00 per bag.


Check at Menards, last I saw it was lower than that.


----------



## MARK SUPPLY (Jan 14, 2008)

*Wow*

Wow I think we could all get you salt cheaper than $ 7.00 a bagThumbs Up


----------



## MahonLawnCare (Nov 18, 2007)

Our bagged is 179.89 a pallet (49 50lb bags) and 89 bulk (which is a little high, but I don't have room for it here so i pick it up )


----------



## Lasher66 (Sep 28, 2002)

MahonLawnCare;1334459 said:


> Our bagged is 179.89 a pallet (49 50lb bags) and 89 bulk (which is a little high, but I don't have room for it here so i pick it up )


Were you live in Ohio? I pay $238 for 49 bags/50#.


----------



## iceman1 (Aug 10, 2011)

I can get you salt delivered for around $4.10 a bag. give me zip code. must buy full loads (18 pallets)


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

72.50 a ton quoted for 60 tons from Cargill.

Not enough price savings to get bulk when I get it at 85 a ton from my local supplier. I can get it any time of the day or night 30 minutes after making a phone call.

The money I would of ended up saving would have went back into a bulk bin, equipment maintenance to load the truck, and various tarps or hoop hut to enclose it in.

That and I'm never stuck with extra salt at the end of the winter.

....


----------



## MahonLawnCare (Nov 18, 2007)

Lasher66;1335254 said:


> Were you live in Ohio? I pay $238 for 49 bags/50#.


North Canton area.


----------



## Lasher66 (Sep 28, 2002)

iceman1;1335453 said:


> I can get you salt delivered for around $4.10 a bag. give me zip code. must buy full loads (18 pallets)


43528. Dont have means to unload them though. I assume I need a forklift to unload truck right?


----------



## iceman1 (Aug 10, 2011)

yes you do need something to unload


----------



## jeff70 (Oct 6, 2010)

*salt price*

salt in western mass was priced yesturday 78 $ at ton delivered and 88$ at ton fro treated delivered


----------



## snowcrazy (Nov 18, 2010)

iceman1;1335453 said:


> I can get you salt delivered for around $4.10 a bag. give me zip code. must buy full loads (18 pallets)


Very interested!! 45121 georgetown ohio


----------

